# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Cardeal's Workbook

## StingPT

Hey! Im into Lucid dreaming for 1,5 years but I had huge periods were I wasnt motivated to LD because of stress. I dont know why exactly but Im back to LDing with more motivation than ever.

I know in general all the techniques, but the one that is the hardest is definitely WILD. I think I had one with the king yoshi's guide, but that was luck, I fell asleep but woke up when SP kicked in, had terrible recall of the lucid though...
    DEILD was actually a good technique for me (now that I remember this Im thinking why Im not training it right now lol) I started to use a program called Lucidweaver in my phone that is basically a CANWILD. I had 1 or 2 lucids with it in one week, but stopped. I combined it with a mantra telling "I stay still when I wake up". But days after I woke up, I was randomly waking up when SP kicked. It happened 4 or 5 times that way without "training" (the mantra and focusing). The passage from SP to an LD is easy for me, I just try to feel im sinking into bed and then it seems that my body is rolling in the floor because of ocean waves that are striking me, then I RC and Im in a dream. I think that I stopped trying DEILD because I felt that it was random and that there were no successfull ways to achieve it. It would be nice if someone could help me with some idea  :smiley: 

DILD worked a few times, maybe 6 total. Sometimes I dont really do a RC I just know that IM dreaming.

That leads me to MILD. This is a very promising technique despite the fact that I only had one. Because my autosuggestions work for most of the times. Im actually following up a guide. There are 4 things that I point to each day of the week and I must ask to myself if I am dreaming everytime I see one of those 4 things. For example today I must notice:
1- When Im drinking
2- When someone calls me
3- When I feel pain
4- When Im writing
   I also do a RC with the question. This trains my mneumonic memory. Then when I fall asleep I clear my thoughts and I think "I will wake up after my dreams" untill I fall asleep. I wake up in the middle of the night naturally and write my dreams down. And then Im supposed to be a bit more awake and think the mantras. Then I fall asleep with the mantra (Next dream I dream I will know that Im dreaming). I actually dont tried to say the mantras while "awake" during the night. I was really tired. Im going to do that tonight though.

   My goals now are to complete the Task of the month (basic and advanced) and then the ones in my signature  :tongue2: 

   Despite my low number of lucids I seem to have good dream control, because I can make people show up in rooms (im not looking at them directly) I once made a towel levitate, and I made a cupcake and an AK-47 materialize on the floor  :tongue2: 

   The only prob is my dream stabilization. My LD are ALWAYS short, like nothing more that one minute. That is my main problem and I really need help there! I try the stabilization techniques and the dream turns HQ but a bit later the dream just vanishes and Im back into bed (I always do a RC and no FA). I read somewhere that when you stop your eyes from moving you stop your REM and then you wake up, is that true? If yes I just found out my problem xD! I remember of the dream vanishing because I stared to one spot for about 1 sec. That really sucks man! xD

I already said a lot of stuff so Im over now  :tongue2:  I will try to make this thread my DJ and I will post my progress. And I appreciated some help in the DEILD and in the dream stabilization. Thanks!

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class! What a great introduction  :smiley: 

If you have an easy time getting into SP then I suggest keep doing the DEILD technique, just set an alarm that'll beep for like a second and you're ready to go lucid. You can always combine those attempts and when falling asleep for the first time in the night with mantras and visualizations of you doing a task you've set up. MILD is more intentions than anything else really. What you say isn't that important, it's how much you believe what you're saying will work that is. 

As you're still pretty new to lucid dreaming I suggest you keep your goals simple for now. Especially since most of your lucids are fairly short. Having a big goal like being an assassin might take some luck or inducing skills to pull off, those skills have to be trained and if you try and try to achieve something too hard you won't feel like you're doing any progress. Have a chat with a DC is a great goal, I'd also put "stabilize the lucid and remain in it for 3 minutes" as one of your main goals. Two birds in one stone then  :wink2: 

Also, check out the taskclub or competition we're having. They're great for motivation and filled with easy tasks. 

What you want to do when you stabilize is to not think too much about what you're doing and WHY you're doing it. Just do it casually because that's a normal thing you do, rubbing your hands because you're cold or perhaps its a tics you got. If you start thinking like this: "Gotta rub hands to stabilize or I'll wake up!" you most likely will. Also, the more LD's you have the longer they get so don't worry. I didn't have my first 20+ minute long LD's up until recently. Most my LD's are still only minutes long, but that's enough time to do a task or two.

Staring at a spot might destabilize the dream because you don't focus on anything else. Too much focus on a single area and your brain won't be able to hold on to the rest. The same goes for closing your eyes. Your brain has nothing that holds you in the dream and you wake up. So try not to do those things too much and if you have to close your eyes make sure you have an imagine in your mind of the place you want to end up or were just at. Is a good way of teleporting by the way.

Looking forward to reading your progress!  :smiley:  If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## StingPT

Thank you for your reply! Well I guess that the assassin goal is advanced xD So I will stick more with the DEILD then. Do you think that a mantra like "I stay still when I wake up" does the job? Or do you have a better suggestion? I will keep doing the MILD exercises to train the mneumonic memory and in case the alarm fails I try a MILD then.

Thanks for you help in the stabilization! Yes when I rubbed my hands I was thinking that I had to do it or the dream would colapse, big mistake then... I also try to grab objects and feel them, The weight, texture, temperature and smell.

I had no idea about closing the eyes could make you teleport! Thanks. I was thinking to teleport by opening a door to a certain place or going thru a wall, that could work aswell I guess.

So I will post a quick update of last night.

I had a really crappy night with very little recall. Maybe because I was tired and because I argued a bit to my father before I went to bed. The autosuggestion to wake up in the middle of the night failed( the previous night made me wake up 3 times). I Only remembered 2 tiny fragments which I wrote in my DJ (real life) and I think that they dont even deserve being put in here  :tongue2: 


Thats all I guess. For now.

----------


## Matte87

I think that the mantra will be fine. Aslong as you really tell yourself to do so. I myself use the mantra "I'm dreaming" and at the same time visualize saying that in a dream, becoming lucid. With some dedication and no slacking off I'm sure you'll be fine  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Hi Cardeal  ::D:  good luck with your stabilisation! I hope.you do well.  :smiley: 
-Felicity

----------


## StingPT

> Hi Cardeal  good luck with your stabilisation! I hope.you do well. 
> -Felicity



Thanks for your reply! Yes I hope so  ::D: 
-------------------------------------------------------------
So as I said in the competition thread I had 3 dreams but today I dont have the time to write them :S I woke 2 times during the night naturally (without mantras or alarm)

Given the fact that Im starting to setup a DEILD alarm Last night I failed to have a DEILD. Since is too hard to discover on the first try the "perfect setup" because the sound can be too loud or too long. The first time that the alarm started I dont know why but I was already awaken (very drowsy) so I kinda got mad with the alarm (" WHY NOW?!") xD Then I put it again for 1 hour later. When the alarm started in the 2º time I imediately put the phone under the bedsheets because it was way too loud for that hour of the night (I didnt want to wake up my dad or sister). Tried to put it again for one more hour but couldnt fall asleep with the alarm for that hour dont know why. Maybe excitement? I tried to count from 2XX downwards to make me sleepy but nothing. Had to turn the alarm off rofl.

That reminds me of a thing. I have a ramp mp3 of lucidology on my phone, which is a CANWILD. For the guys who dont know, you wake up during the night turn on the mp3 (columns) and then fall asleep. It beeps in the first minutes so you can have track of the volume. It has 6 minutes of silence, then beeps (9 beeps I guess), then 4 more minutes (then beeps again) then 8 minutes ( I think) and after that it has 12 minutes of silence (and it continues with more 12 minutes of silence, etc...). The thing is that during those 12 minutes of silence, around the eight minute you should counsciously wake up ( in a dream or SP, I dont know) because our brain was used to wake up after those 6,4,8 minutes. You cant move it beeps and you should fall asleep again (In the 6,4,8 minutes) ----------» My problem is that I cant fall asleep during those first 6 minutes of silence. Its probably the excitement. The thing is that I wasnt excited, I was very drowsy, but just couldnt fall asleep. IF anyone could help me here it would be amazing xD

Tonight I will use my DEILD in a lower volume with 3 beeps (during 3 seconds total).

----------


## StingPT

Ohh I forgot to say an important thing! When the the alarm beeped in the first or Second time, I put the alarm for another time. Then I layed on my right side. Within 10 seconds I dont know why but I started to focus to the "white noise" or to the sound of silence (I dont know if it is the same thing) and then it gradually increased volume. With 4 seconds it was soo loud and I started to feel the vibrations I feel when SP kicks in. Then it disappeared, did an RC and nothing. Tried to focus to the sound again and it only increased a bit for 2 timaes and felt little vibrations. Then I gave up and fell asleep (tried this for only 2 minutes though)

----------


## Sydney

Good job Cardeal! I wish I had your determination!  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Thanks Sidney! Every one of us has it! Im just motivated right now.
----------------------------------------------------------------
 So last night I had a dream and 2 fragments, one was funny as hell, I didnt remember it but when I started to write another dream in my DJ it just popped in my mind and I just laughed xD

Ok I have good news and bad news, but really depends on the point of view I guess. The good news is that I think that I discovered a nice setup for the DEILD alarm and that I "almost" reached SP last night (in the second alarm).

The bad news is that I discovered that I could only enter SP and enter a dream when I woke up laying in my back. The two previous "almost SP" were incomplete because I was on my sides (favourite sleep position). So I need to discover another way to turn my senses to when SP kicks in when im on my sides. When Im on my back I just try to sink into the bed, which works wonders. The sides I dont really know. 

So last night I woke up on my sides without moving (yay autosuggestion ^^) and SP started to kick in. Diferently than the previous SP I felt 2 days ago, I could feel a slight wave sensation in the beggining and a "push" that would make me roll to my back (almost in a dream, not in reality), but I was trying to sink to my sides so it didnt work. Did an RC and nothing.

So that reminds me of a thing that can be my salvation! I almost remember that one time I entered in a deild on my sides which I felt the push that would make me on my back and then try to sink my back (so into an "unreal bed"). So next time I feel SP coming in I try to focus on my back and still sinking not in my side but in my back, maybe it will make wonders.

So wish me luck! I will have a DEILD tonight!

----------


## Sydney

Yes you will!  :smiley: 

Oh yea, what kind of autosuggestion did you use for that? (waking up without an alarm and staying still)
I wanna try it and see what happens!

----------


## StingPT

I wake up with the alarm and the suggestion makes me still. I can wake up without the alarm with a diferent mantra and sensation. With the alarm i think" i stay still when i wake up". Without the alarm you can try "i stay still after my dreams". You have to really mean it and believe it. Visualizations will help  ::D:  

going to bed now. Wish me luck :p

----------


## Sydney

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

DAMN IT! xD
------------------------------------------------
Remembered a dream and 4 fragments, Didnt have time to recall more.

So I put the alarm for 5 00 AM and it would repeat for 40 in 40 mintues. (the previous night was 20). I woke up to some beeps, and I didnt move but still couldnt enter SP. Tried to do visualizations and relaxing, but nothing. I guess that we cant have always success in our early test days. Will try it out again tonight with 20 minutes interval again and will raise the volume a little more.

----------


## Matte87

I don't think you should give up on getting lucid while in your favorite sleeping position. People have reported having an easier time going into SP when they're on their back, but if you enter a dream when you're in the most comfortable position, you're more likely not to be affected by any external distractions and you'll be in the dream longer  :smiley:  Keep it up man!

----------


## StingPT

The position isnt a problem. If I wake up on my back it seems easier. If I wake up on my side there is not a problem, it seems only a bit harder, but nothing more. I just need to relax and go with the flow, thing that I think I failed the last time xD Thanks for your reply man

----------


## Sydney

Ok, for real, I'm trying DEILDs tonight  ::D:  So what alarm did you say you used, Cardeal?  :smiley: 
Oh and good job so far! It's through the failures that you become successful  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Sorry sid I dont have the mp3 here, tomorrow I will upload it to you. Have to go to bed to maybe have a DEILD  ::D:  There is a way to have a DEILD alarm also, with a reminder of your phone. I dont know really atm. At least try with the mantra without the alarm "I stay still after awakening from my dreams" or "I stay still after my dreams" «--- 2º seems better to me. Try to really mean it and imagine it, try to feel the excitement of awakening from a DEILD to motivate. I promise I will send the  mp3 tomorrow  :wink2:  Oh and do you have an android?

----------


## Sydney

There's no rush! I'm sorry to have made you do that :/
Oh and I don't! ;(

----------


## StingPT

Ok point of situation: I remembered 3 dreams and the DEILD alarm failed, Once again I woke up and without SP kicking in. So I will reduce its volume and increase the time of the alarm (for 6 seconds) Since I suspect the alarm is jolting me maybe a little (because o the volume). The increased time will make me more aware of when it beeps. But not jolting me and awakening me as much.

----------


## Matte87

Ah, nice try though  :smiley:  I'd have to have an alarm that turns itself off after 2 seconds or less. You'll find the perfect time if you keep at it.

----------


## StingPT

Oh you should have told me that earlier  :tongue2:  jk Im going to test it for 1 sec, just a beep with a high volume.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Wow you really are trying hard... How do you get yourself excited? I find it hard to.visualise and get excited so it would be nice to hear what you do  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Responding to felicity. I will not stop with DEILD until I get a nice setup and when I can enter SP with it easily.

 How to get excited? Like for a MILD? Then when you are saying your mantras you visualize right? Try to visualize a dream where you become lucid (without a RC, you just suddenly know you are dreaming). Then in the middle add excitement. Try to visualize and feel your emotions like if you just woke up from an awesome lucid dream. The excitement, the pleasure of a work well done (the technique practice), the extraordinary feeling that the dream was very real. And the pleasure of writting it in you DJ. Then skip to the part you are on the PC. You excitedly log in to Dreamviews. Since you are in the competition I will modify this a bit (I was doing it fot the task of the month when I was doing this). Feel the excitement of you telling us in the competition thread that you had a lucid and saying that it was awesome. And then feel the pleasure of seeing your points boosting up, passing ahead of your fellow dreamers and being in the first place. Certainly it has to have pleasure in it since it's its objective.

So just visualize those kind of stuff. Try to activate all the senses if you can though. And the emotions are the crucial part. If done right they should boost up the mantras effectiveness. I hope I helped  :smiley: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So last night I felt 2 "almost" SPs. One was actually very strange. I was in a dream, being as an assassinthen at sudden a mission pops up saying that I have to feel being in a dream. Then it disappears and I feel the SP vanishing (couldnt grab it : / ) An explanation should be that the alarm beeped and the dream masked it to the popup sound but the masking wasnt enough to wake me up.

The next night I cant put the alarm on but I will use the mantra without it.

The problem with the alarm is that After the first or the second alarm I wake up moments before the alarm, it sucks xD. Because the intervals are the same ( 40 minutes). Next time I use an alarm I will vary the intervals.

----------


## Matte87

Great description of how to get excited Cardeal! That's almost exactly how I do it.

----------


## Sydney

Good job Cardeal!  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh I see, thanks for that one  :smiley: . Did you actually become lucid in that dream?

----------


## StingPT

I became lucid with a mild without deild alarm. Just naturally. I think i will switch to mild again. I will post the dream in a couple of hours. I slept in another house so i havent arrived home yet.

----------


## StingPT

Ok today I woke up excited because I had 1 dream and one lucid dream. Yay^^

Me and my sister and cousins were in my house's garden, playing messing around. Then a car stopped in front of our house. There was 2 guys leaving the car. 1 had a thin sword and the another guy had a shotgun. We ran to behind our house and I called the police and they entered the car and went away.

Then we went to my grandfather's house. Then I arrived home and heard strange noises coming from the 2nd floor. I entered my house walked a bit and when I looked back I was now on the 2nd floor. Then I thought wtf? (turned lucid I just knew it) and the guy with a shotgun jumps in front of me. I look to my right and saw the window of my father's bedroom and I just run towards it. The window was open. I just had the time to jump and do a leap of faith (I will put an example on a video after the dream). I just knew that I was going to fall on something soft. Then I teleported to a living room similar to the one in my house, but different. I landed in a pile of cushions. I shouted "Vivid now" and the dream estabilized. I remembered of the tasks and shouted my friends name. She just showed up saying "what?". Then my thoughts just turned to sex. I was just moving my eyes not to focus on anything lol. And shortly after I woke up

I really hate when my thoughts turn to sex, I totally try not to do it in my dreams but I end up on doing it. Its not that it's bad, but because it probably messes the LD waking me up and if I didnt think about it I would probably do other cool stuff.

After I woke up from the dream I tried a DEILD. Just didnt move and thought in a dreamscape. But it was useless, there was some light in the room already from the sun, the clock was tic tacking and the cars were passing by. My cousins live in a city. (I was sleeping in my uncle's house,)

Now that leads me to a theory which I remember here from DV. Thet when we sleep in another place we have higher chances of being lucid. I thought of that when I went to bed and tried to take advantage from it with a MILD and it actually worked ^^

Here is a link of a leap of faith (in real life). In the dream it just looked awesome, like a movie. I escaped from a guy with a shotgun with that thing!

----------


## Sydney

Wow, awesome dream! Oh yea, I've gotten lucid in hotels  ::D:  (like if I was on vacation with my family, traveling, etc.)
Whoa. I bet it felt so amazing when you did the Leap of Faith!  ::D:  My brother plays Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, and I've watched him play a bit and I played a bit as well (I sucked, btw). I thought it was really cool though.

----------


## StingPT

Hahah thanks sidney. This was just the thing I needed to boost up my confidence and motivation ^^

----------


## FelicityPotter

Ahaa, what can beat a lucid dream? Don't give up!

----------


## StingPT

What can beat a lucid dream? another one! ahahah xD

So I recalled 2 dreams and 3 fragments.  One of them turned out to be a lucid and another one a chained DEILD. So lets put hands on the dirty stuff xD

I woke up in the middle of the night (did the autosuggestion to wake up after dreams) and wrote the dreams I remembered. Got up to drink a glass of water and then I sat on my bed.  Just stood there for about 15-20 minutes saying the mantra (The next time Im dreaming I will know that Im dreaming). Then layed down and started to fall asleep. After doing mantras for more than 15 minutes your mind kinda repeats the mantra automatically in your head. It was kinda dificult to fall asleep though xD

And for a brief moment Im already in a dream while lucid. It was like instapop. I entered a dream (uncounsciously cause it was a mild) but when I enter it I imediately became lucid. I was in an small island it was like a very nice beach with white sand, hot sun. I was sat in a chair of a cafe like this image with my sister. I cant forget the dream scenario. It was soo real. Totally in HD. The waves crashing, the hot sun, the sand, the peaople talking... loved it. Oh and from the island I could see a medium city surroding the island beyond the sea. Then I remembered the super strangth task. I faced a guy who was on the left of me. And said "Hey can you give me the super strength drinks that you have?". He said "I dont have any" Then I said "Cman man I know you have them I gave them to you minutes ago (lie  :tongue2:  ). Then he said "oh I have them yes. Here they are". It looked like a coca-cola's bottle or a ketchup bottle xD I drinked it and said the to the guy "You shouldnt have lied to me" Then gave him a super punch on his face and he landed on the middle of the sea LOL
    After that I started to feel the dream colapsing a little, could feel the vibrations from SP then touched the sand to estabilize the dream. And shouted "Vivid now!" Everyone looked at me  ::D:  and the SP buzzing dissapeared. Then I entered the bar and it was now a big room. I was searching for a TV (maybe I wanted to go near santa to make the advanced task for this month). Then a sony bravia plasma showed up. I found 2 remotes, one for the TV and another for the channel box. One remote had only a big button "5" (I had a issue yesterday where my remote wasnt responding and we discovered the the button "5" was stuck. Unbeliavable  ::o:   ) and the another one had the numbers 1, 4 and 7 (147 was my father's military number when he was on the military school). Tried to search for a santa channel and the channels were very strange, cant remember with detail though).

Then woke up and stayed still. I tried a DEILD chain. Then I relaxed my whole body and entered SP. I was imagining my school corridor and I entered it. Kinda strange. Pretty vivid though. Then a friend approaches me asking if there was homework and then I lost lucidity and the dream went on.

The fact I DEILD chained and that I lost lucidity made my recall a bit weak to remember the entire lucid, since I didnt write it right when I woke up and because I woke up 90 minutes after I fell asleep.

The dream was very awesome, and the fact I instantly got lucid in the beggining of it was godly xD Will try this method again tonight. Man the more times Im lucid the more times I will be lucid and it's quality will be better. I guess I found out my favorite technique ^^

----------


## FelicityPotter

Wow that's amazing!!!!! I'm so happy for you! You will be catching up in the competition now for sure  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Definetly! Awesome dream  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Very nice man  :smiley:  I haven't used much super strength, but the few times I did it felt awesome. That scene with the beach in HD will be stuck in your head for the rest of your life.

----------


## StingPT

Guys I guess that I will try out WILDs now that school is over. If they fail I can always try to have a MILD  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Sounds good!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Good job winning the competition!  :smiley:  Hopefully linkster will be a bit more active so that you don't fall too much behind the rest, but last time you won with like 30 points so you shouldn't be worried, or you should and then use that worry to get your motivation even higher  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## StingPT

If that's so, then I think I will stick up with MILD again  ::D:  And thanks man!

----------


## StingPT

Well, I guess that I'm back to business then  ::D: 

I will continue to practice MILD. With the technique I was using the last time.

Today I had 2 fragments, but if I wasn't too drowsy to write them imediately after waking up from them, they would be long... They are so short that I won't even write them here.... Damn  ::D:

----------


## StingPT

I've been thinking, maybe I will put all my strenght into WILD attempts...

----------


## StingPT

As I told in the competition I had my first or second WILD ^^

Used the mancon V-WILD guide, since he says that it works well on people who imagine scenes regurarly.

So I woke up 6 hours after falling asleep with autosuggestion. Was up for 5 minutes. Went to bed again and relaxed a bit. Then I started to visualize that I was on a tropical beach and tried to feel everything, the wind, the warmth of the wind and of the sun, tried to hear the waves, feel the sand.... It was kinda relaxing. Then out of nowhere a boat was crossing the sea (without me imagining it) and I let it be. Some other stuff went through my head and then I don't remember well. I just remember having a cool daydream of me playing call of duty (or was it a dream?), then I stopped it and felt that my bedroom was weird. Did a RC and I was in a dream! But it sucked becuase I woke up 3 seconds after xD

But this was motivating. I will certainly continue to use this method and will do some visualization exercises.

----------


## Matte87

Oh very nice! Make sure you adjust your Three Step Task list so that your #1 task isn't Play the saxophone. That doesn't count  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## lemonDrops

Good job Cardeal! Thats very similar to how i wild. It's working wonders to visualize what you feel.

Do you want to try the team tasks? Of course we can first concentrate on the task list, but we can also set up a team task.

----------

